# Beeremovalsource.com



## Chris Forthofer (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi everyone! I’ve been listed on Beeromovalsource.com for many years. It’s been a great way to help my community and beef up my personal hives. Unfortunately, my phone number has changed. I have tried to contact the admin of that site at least 10 times to update my phone number following their instructions. Is this still being updated? Please help!


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Chris, PM me, now known as a "conversation", with the correct info and I will send it to admin through the moderator's link. What and when they will do something about it is anyone's guess. I have been trying to get on the same site for years and have had zero success.


----------



## Bluto (Feb 19, 2017)

JWPalmer said:


> Chris, PM me, now known as a "conversation", with the correct info and I will send it to admin through the moderator's link. What and when they will do something about it is anyone's guess. I have been trying to get on the same site for years and have had zero success.


And I've been attempting to get on it for Tennessee for 3 years. Many of those on the list no longer keep bees as well.


----------



## Chris Forthofer (Mar 13, 2021)

Too bad. It was a great list that worked really well. I had more swarm calls than I could manage.


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi, I am in a similar situation, I am no longer doing swarms, and I keep getting calls due to the listing in beeremovalsource.com. I have submitted the contact form asking to be removed, and sent email to the admin address (which bounced).
How can I get my name off this list??


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

P.S. I just read that Mr. J. W. Palmer (he responded above) has passed, on April 11, 2021. RIP.








John Palmer Obituary (1960 - 2021) | Aylett, Virginia


Find the obituary of John Palmer (1960 - 2021) from Aylett, VA. Leave your condolences to the family on this memorial page or send flowers to show you care.




www.echovita.com


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

chrissv said:


> Hi, I am in a similar situation, I am no longer doing swarms, and I keep getting calls due to the listing in beeremovalsource.com. I have submitted the contact form asking to be removed, and sent email to the admin address (which bounced).
> How can I get my name off this list??


You can _try_ sending a Private Message to Beesource member Admin
(click that Admin link, then click "Start Conversation")

Be sure to include the contact info as currently shown in your listing so they can find that listing.

This *may/may not* work to get _off_ that list. If you don't get a response, I don't have any other suggestions.

For those that want to get listed *ON* that site, you can try sending a similar PM, but I expect that VerticalScope will not be interested in adding new listings.


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

Sending a PM to Admin worked, thanks!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

With regard to the 2 posts I just deleted:

Note that I do not work for the site owner, VerticalScope, and have absolutely NO control over what they do / don't do.

Sending a PM / Conversation to member Admin as outlined above is the best option. (I expect that sending an email will _not_ work.)

Posting insults here certainly will not do anything, which is why this thread is now closed. Creating new threads with insults will lead to a permanent ban.


----------

